# Welchen Driftsack nehmen????



## Walleye1 (14. April 2006)

Hallo,

will mir nen Driftsack für mein 4,50 Boot zulegen. Welches Fabrikat
ist am besten zu handeln, sprich geht sofort auf, wenn er ins Wasser
fällt und läßt sich leicht aus dem wasser ziehen.

Besten Dank für Eure Tips.

Petri
Jo


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. April 2006)

*AW: Welchen Driftsack nehmen????*

Hallo Jo, Habe mir den Driftsack von ProfiBlinker gekauft. Habe beim Zander angeln in Roermond den Sack getestet. Von Handling her würde ich sagen: Ist echt Gewöhnungsbedürftig. Man muss schon kurz Schub geben um den Sack zu entfalten. Dann hat er an einer Seite eine angenähte Lasche. Dort habe ich eine Zweite Leine an geknüpft, und damit ziehste den Sack an der Ecke und der fällt sofort in einander. Ist also ganz einfach, den Sack aus dem Wasser zu bekommen. Allerdings habe ich den für ein 6m Boot genommen. Und beim Letzten Zander angeln bei Windstärke 4 ne Drift von unter 1 km/h gehabt.

Habe Ihn hier http://angelsport-meyer.de/auctores...+58-101.htm?ITServ=Y302d422aX10a9dabb7dcX1b04 gekauft. Konnte kein günstigeren finden.

Gruß Jochen

P.S. Gib mal in der Suche Driftsack oder Driftsäcke ein.


----------



## HD4ever (16. April 2006)

*AW: Welchen Driftsack nehmen????*

*hier* ne Anleitung zum selber bauen ... 
billiger gehts nich....
hab auch so einen ähnlichen "Trichter" (allerdings gekauft ) und geht gut damit .... ans Ende dann noch ne dünnere Schnur an der du ziehst um den wieder verkehrt herrum einzuholen ...


----------



## Walleye1 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Welchen Driftsack nehmen????*

Hi, Danke für Eure Tips. Ich werde nochmal bei Cabelas/Bass Pro
schauen, was die für Modelle haben. 

Petri
Jo


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. April 2006)

*AW: Welchen Driftsack nehmen????*

Moin,
ich kann auch den Driftstop von Brofi Blinker empfehlen. Ich habe mir den kürzlich auch gegönnt und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Die Handhabung ist sehr einfach. Bis dahin hatte ich so einen großen orangen der zwar auch gut ist aber beim angeln und im Boot doch wesentlich mehr Platz weg nimmt. Den Zweck wertfüllen beide aber besser finde ich den Driftstop, trotzdem er teurer ist.


----------



## Timmy (17. April 2006)

*AW: Welchen Driftsack nehmen????*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> ich kann auch den Driftstop von Brofi Blinker empfehlen. Ich habe mir den kürzlich auch gegönnt und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Die Handhabung ist sehr einfach. Bis dahin hatte ich so einen großen orangen der zwar auch gut ist aber beim angeln und im Boot doch wesentlich mehr Platz weg nimmt. Den Zweck wertfüllen beide aber besser finde ich den Driftstop, trotzdem er teurer ist.




Kann ich nur unterschreiben. Wir sind auch 100%ig zufrieden damit!


----------



## Heuxs (19. April 2006)

*AW: Welchen Driftsack nehmen????*

Hi

Wir haben uns den Driftstopp zugelegt und sind damit top gefahren.
Gibts es ja in verschieden größen. (qm).

Heuxs


----------



## FishHunterBLN (19. April 2006)

*AW: Welchen Driftsack nehmen????*

Hallo Jo!
Meine Erfahrungen mit dem Drift-Stop von Profi-Blinker.
Vor 2 Jahren für Norge erworben, hat esr wirklich traumhafte Ergebnisse geliefert. Anfangs war ich ja skeptisch, als ich das Riesenteil das erste Mal auspackte. Ich sah vor meinem geistigen Auge schon ein Riesenknäuel Strippen unlösbar verknotet. Aber nein, rein ins Wasser damit und zack- wenig später blähte sich der Schirm auf! Klasse Bremswirkung, Klasse Handhabung, einfach an 2 oberen Strippen gezogen und schon konnte man ihn wirklich ganz einfach aus dem Wasser ziehen.
Für dein Boot solltest Du aber schon mit der Größe 5 rangehen. Das ist ja nicht wirklich mehr ein Schnäppchen, aber mit dieser Größe sind wir wirklich prima gefahren. Meine Empfehlung!
Ich hoffe, ich konnte bei Deiner Entscheidungsfindung helfen.
Torsten


----------



## heinzrch (19. April 2006)

*AW: Welchen Driftsack nehmen????*

den Profi-Blinker Driftsack, nix anderes....


----------



## HD4ever (19. April 2006)

*AW: Welchen Driftsack nehmen????*

also eher lieber ne Nummer größer nehmen ? |kopfkrat


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. April 2006)

*AW: Welchen Driftsack nehmen????*

Also ich habe für mein 4,10m Schlauchi ein Driftsack für ein 6m grosses Boot genommen. Klappt bei viel Wind super. Ich hoffe das der DS zwei Jahre hält. Dann soll ein etwas größeres Boot her#6 . Wollte dann nicht noch einen Kaufen.:g


----------



## HD4ever (19. April 2006)

*AW: Welchen Driftsack nehmen????*

solch ähnlichen Gedanken hab ich ja auch  ...  :m
momentan bin ich noch bei 3,15m - will aber in absehbarer Zeit was mit ca 4,5-5,5m haben ....
mit dem den ich momentan im Einsatz habe bin ich nicht so ganz zufrieden, aber ich denke er hätte auch ne Nummer größer sein können ......


----------



## Walleye1 (25. April 2006)

*AW: Welchen Driftsack nehmen????*

Hallo Leute,

danke für Eure vielen Tips. Werde mir den Profi-Blinker Driftsack Größe 5
kaufen und hoffe damit auf bessere Fangerfolge.

Petri
Jo


----------



## HD4ever (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welchen Driftsack nehmen????*

*hier* hab ich sie bisher am günstigsten gefunden !
Größe 5 --->>>  *44,95 EUR* 
irgendwo noch günstiger ?????


----------



## Walleye1 (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welchen Driftsack nehmen????*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> *hier* hab ich sie bisher am günstigsten gefunden !
> Größe 5 --->>>  *44,95 EUR*
> irgendwo noch günstiger ?????



Moinsen,
habe heute geordert, um für den 16.Mai fit für Raubfisch zu sein. Gibts es leider
nicht günstiger als € 44,95. Welches Material ist das Nylon D 420???
Für den Preis darf man wohl 1a erwarten oder?

Petri
Jo


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welchen Driftsack nehmen????*

Hallo Jo.
Was das jetzt genau für ein Material ist, kann ich nicht sagen. 

Das Ding funzt aber wirklich gut und selbst bei sovielen Tauen entfaltet er sich super.

Habe mal geschaut und wollte mir so einen selber Bauen, aber die Bänder sind schon bald so teuer wie der DS.

Hast auf jedenfall die richtige Entscheidung getroffen.

Ich habe an der Schlaufe die an einer Ecke ist, ein kleines Tau dran gemacht und kann den DS ganz einfach aus dem Wasser ziehen.


----------



## aal-matti (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welchen Driftsack nehmen????*

_*#h Moin Jo #h *_

_*Ich habe mir einen Driftsack von Profi Blinker in Größe 4 gekauft.*_
_* Am letzten Wochenende  habe ich den Driftsack auf Fehmarn ausprobiert. Ich sage nur*_
_* s u p e r.*_

_*#6  #6  #6 *_

*Viele Grüße von *
*aal-matti*
*aus *
*Hamburg - Langenhorn*​


----------



## HD4ever (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welchen Driftsack nehmen????*

wie lang ist denn dein Boot ?
ich schwanke noch zwischen Größe 4 und 5 ....
meins neues welches ich demnächst abhole ist 4,4m lang mit kleiner Schlupfkajüte ...


----------



## HD4ever (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welchen Driftsack nehmen????*

sooooooooo - gerade mal Größe 5 geordert ....
werde ich demnächst testen ! :m


----------



## Stick (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welchen Driftsack nehmen????*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> *hier* ne Anleitung zum selber bauen ...
> billiger gehts nich....
> hab auch so einen ähnlichen "Trichter" (allerdings gekauft ) und geht gut damit .... ans Ende dann noch ne dünnere Schnur an der du ziehst um den wieder verkehrt herrum einzuholen ...


Vielen Dank für die Anregung mit der Eigenbauanleitung. Ich werde das bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren. Ich war Anfang Mai vor Langeland und wir hatte Drift ohne Ende. Da wäre eine DS von großem Wert gewesen. Rechnet man die Spritkosten gegen, ist man ruckzug bei 30 -40 €. 
Danke und Gruß
Stick


----------



## HD4ever (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welchen Driftsack nehmen????*

geht ja nicht nur / weniger um die Spritkosten !!!
wenn du zu schnell driftest kannst auch mit 150 Gramm Gewichten kaum den Grundkontakt halten ....
hingegen lassen sich 50 Gramm Gewichte bei weniger drift dann schon wesentlich besser führen ....
abgeshen davon das du dann nicht quer zu den Wellen hängst ... :m


----------



## Stick (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welchen Driftsack nehmen????*

Das ist schon wahr mit den Gewichten. 200gr. Bleibirne vorm 80 gr Gummifisch und trotzdem keinen Grundkontakt der länger als 1 min gedauert hat. Das war schon sehr frustrierend. Als dann noch Einer nach heftigen Wehren am Hacken ausgestiegen war, habe ich an diesem Tag das Angel eingestellt und mir an Land ein paar Gallonen Hefevitamine zukommen lassen. Dann war der Ärger auch bald verflogen.


----------



## HD4ever (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welchen Driftsack nehmen????*

ja, bei solchen Bedingungen bist du am Ar*** ohne nen vernünftigen DS.  :m


----------



## HD4ever (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welchen Driftsack nehmen????*

so .... hab meinen 2 qm grpßen DS bekommen ..... ( 6m Boote )
is ja nen riiiiiiesen Teil.
Bin ich ja mal gespannt ... nicht das der zu groß ist für mein Böötchen ... #c


----------



## Walleye1 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welchen Driftsack nehmen????*

Hi,
habe gestern den Driftstop Nr. 5 ausprobiert allerdings bei sehr schlechten 
Bedingungen ( starker Wind entgegen der Strömungsrichtung zum Teil in
Richtung Ufer). Kann deshalb keine abschließende Beurteilung abgeben. Für 3 Barsche und 1 Zander hats gereicht. Mein Boot ist relativ windanfällig, so daß die Driftrichtung durch starken Wind zu stark beeinflußt wird. Habe auch einen Baueimer 20L als Alternative dabei. Soll man evtl. am Seil ein Gewicht mitan-
bringen, damit der Sack schneller untergeht? 

Petri 
Jo


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welchen Driftsack nehmen????*

Hallo Jo, auf den Maasplasen in Holland habe ich beobachtet wie ein Boot an meiner Seite den Ds ausgelegt haben und mit etwas Gas in Vorwärtsrichtung den DS entfaltet haben. Also den Ds raus und kurz schub in den Ds und er ist sofort offen. 

Ich habe es noch nicht Probiert, aber nächste Woche bin ich 4 Tage auf Fehmarn und dort werde ich bestimmt in den Genuss kommen.


----------



## HD4ever (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welchen Driftsack nehmen????*

gestern meinen in Größe 5 ausgetestet ... astrein das Teil !!! #6
ohne DS klar immer quer zum Wind und ordentlich Krängung ...
mit DS konnt ich dann bei weniger Geschaukel schön im Windschatter den kleinen Schlupfkajüte angeln ! :m


----------



## HD4ever (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Welchen Driftsack nehmen????*

*hier* gibts die z.Z zu klasse Preisen !!! #6


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Welchen Driftsack nehmen????*

Das Teil mag zum Pilken/Naturködern gehen - zum schleppen aber weniger geeignet. Also genau überlegen, was man damit machen will.


----------



## angelkumpel (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Welchen Driftsack nehmen????*

Hallo !!!

Im Baumarkt bzw.Supermarkt(Aktion),gibt es große, faltbare, runde Laubsäcke ( 45 x 80 cm)für max. 5 €.
Je 2 Ösen rechts und links - !!! stabiles Seil !!! dran und eine dünnere Rückhol-leine am Ende vom Sack - Fertig.
Zu beiden Seiten (V+H)des Bootes rauslassen - reicht.

Viel Spass beim Ausprobieren !!!

PS : ist eingepackt flach wie ein Setzkescher !


----------



## HD4ever (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Welchen Driftsack nehmen????*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Das Teil mag zum Pilken/Naturködern gehen - zum schleppen aber weniger geeignet. Also genau überlegen, was man damit machen will.



dafür ist der auch spitze ! :m
geb dir recht ... nen Bremssack beim Schleppen macht wenig Sinn ... :q


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Welchen Driftsack nehmen????*

Ne, mein Gutster: Ein Bremssack beim schleppen macht viel Sinn.
Aber dafür mußt du einen Sack und keine Tischplatte haben...


----------



## HD4ever (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Welchen Driftsack nehmen????*

ja ist schon klar ......
hab ich auch schon gesehen wenn die Boote im Standgas halt immer noch zu schnell sind (beim Schleppen) ....
aber diese Art der Verwendung wollte er hier gar nicht wissen denke ich .... :m
 als "Schleppangel-Bremse" ist der DS von Profiblinker in der Tat nich zu gebrauchen...da gibts dann ja anderweitige die auch viel billiger sind...


----------



## Chris68 (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welchen Driftsack nehmen????*

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab mir den DRIFTSTOP u.a. auf www.angelshop-eigen.de angesehen und überlege nun mir so ein Teil anzuschaffen.
Mich würde mal interessieren ob man den Driftstop lieber eine Nr. größer wählt oder ob man sich exakt an die Vorgaben von Profi Blinker zur Bootsgröße halten soll!?
Gruß Chris


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welchen Driftsack nehmen????*

Hallo Chris, ich habe meinen DriftSack k ) eine Nummer größer gewählt. Aber nur weil ich damit geliebäugelt habe, mir ein größeres Boot zukaufen. 

Das ist jetzt Passiert, habe den DS aber noch nicht damit ausprobiert. Kommt aber noch.


----------



## HD4ever (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welchen Driftsack nehmen????*



			
				Chris68 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> ich hab mir den DRIFTSTOP u.a. auf www.angelshop-eigen.de angesehen und überlege nun mir so ein Teil anzuschaffen.
> Mich würde mal interessieren ob man den Driftstop lieber eine Nr. größer wählt oder ob man sich exakt an die Vorgaben von Profi Blinker zur Bootsgröße halten soll!?
> Gruß Chris



ich hab ihn ne Nummer größer genommen ...
Boot 4,4m lang - DS mit 2 qm gekauft .....
hab leider keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten zu nem DS in der "richtigen" Größe, aber funzt anstrein !
das einzige was mich ärgert - ich hätte ihn lieber in Orange o.ä. statt dunkelblau gehabt ...


----------



## michel66 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen Driftsack nehmen????*

... dieser Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter, ich möchte mir für ein 4,50 Meter Boot in Norwegen ebenfalls einen Driftsack zulegen.

Ist der von Profi-Blinker Nr. 5 immer noch top, oder gibt es bereits Erfahrungen mit Produkten von Mitbewerbern???

Würde mich über Eure Tipps freuen. Vielen Dank, Gruß Michael


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen Driftsack nehmen????*

Moin Michel, in einer Rute und rolle stand mal drin das die großen Tüten vom schwedischen Möbelhas gut gehen sollen. Vorteil hierbei soll sein das man gleich drei an das Boot hängen kann und so das Boot sauber in der Drift halten soll. Das wären kosten von pro Tasche von 1.--. Größenmässig sollen die so sein wie dieser hier. Nur Symbolisch.

Schwedenhappen----> sogar ne richtige Anleitung.


----------



## Zipxxx (10. November 2011)

*AW: Welchen Driftsack nehmen????*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ich hab ihn ne Nummer größer genommen ...
> Boot 4,4m lang - DS mit 2 qm gekauft .....
> hab leider keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten zu nem DS in der "richtigen" Größe, aber funzt anstrein !
> das einzige was mich ärgert - ich hätte ihn lieber in Orange o.ä. statt dunkelblau gehabt ...


 Warum Orange statt Blau ? Hat das einen besonderen Grund?


----------

